# Will they Build Comb while polinating Almonds?



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

me thinks that if they are on the outsides the bees diffinately wont touch it


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I would checkerboard in a couple foundation frames into the top box to help spread out the drawn combs throughout the hives. If you use a single drone comb in each hive, you'll be ready to split up hives with queen cells as soon as you get back from almonds, having plenty of drones for the virgins to drool over.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> I would checkerboard in a couple foundation frames into the top box to help spread out the drawn combs throughout the hives. If you use a single drone comb in each hive, you'll be ready to split up hives with queen cells as soon as you get back from almonds, having plenty of drones for the virgins to drool over.


Ahh is that what I do with all those Green frames I have.  Never used them yet. So even knowing it is mainly pollen in almonds and not nectar they will build out comb? Good to know. Then I think I will add a few un-drawn out comb frames for them to build out.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

just depnds on the year. sometimes they will make honey off the almonds while other years they will just about starve. i dont really know much about varities of almonds trees and the conditions they require to produce nectar


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Feed them syrup, and get them near willows, mustard and what ever other wildflower that starts to bloom in mid to late January and early February.
You got nothing to lose??


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Stevebeeman said:


> Feed them syrup, and get them near willows, mustard and what ever other wildflower that starts to bloom in mid to late January and early February.
> You got nothing to lose??


I don't have a contract yet if anyone know of someone that can take an extra 80 or so or point me in the right direction.


----------

